

How to improve your Reddit experience in a few short steps - metachris
http://www.reddit.com/r/jabberwocky/comments/nod3k/how_to_improve_your_reddit_experience_in_a_few/

======
metachris
Certain parts of Reddit are entertaining and interesting with some great humor
I think many people on HN can enjoy. This linked comment is a great summary of
how to get the best out of Reddit.

